# Dinner Rolls coming out hard and doughy



## mpmartin11 (Mar 25, 2006)

New to baking and new to the site!

I've tried several recipes for these rolls (Filipino Pan De Sal) and for starters the dough doesn't seem to rise as much as it should.  And the finished product is not a light/airy roll like it should be.  It turns out to be more like a biscuit!  Any suggestions as to what might be the problem?


----------

